# My doe is overdue by 7 days. Day 161 or 162



## trose (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this group and new to goats since Sept. of last year. We bred her 6 times until she finally let the buck breed her. She was in heat every time. This isn't her first time to kid. With the previous owners she kidded once. She is now 2.5 years old.
Anyway, should I worry about her being sooo overdue? I hope that the babies aren't dead. I have friends that have goats and she definitely looks pregnant. Her body has done everything it is supposed to do to deliver except for discharge and water breaking. Has anyone had this problem and everything work out just fine. Like I said this is our first time and I am praying that all will be fine.
Thank you for any help that you can give me. :?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome :wave: 

Has she been acting normal? No changes at all? 
Are you sure you counted the days right? 
Can you get a few photos? That is quite a ways past due and I would be getting concerned and see a vet. Are you sure she is pregnant?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from Massachusetts
Don't fret too too much. Be careful and have a vet on hand, but the best thing to do is just keep a very close eye on her. What breed is she? Do you know how long her first pregnancy was?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what was teh last date she was with the buck?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my alpine went day 164 this year. 

and yes, whats the last date exposed to the buck?


----------



## trose (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I am not sure how to post pictures on here, but the days she probably bred were between Feb. 2-4 somewhere in there. Yes, I am somewhat concerned but have heard that some do that. She is a nubian/boer 1/2 of each. We can't really afford to have a vet come here and do all they need to. Maybe I will have my friend come over that has had goats for over 20 years and see what she thinks. I don't know. Everything that she is supposed to do to deliver has happened. Her vulva is longated, her backside is high and you can see that the bones look like they have moved towards her front, her ligaments feel gone and there is a form on her right side that looks like a baby. Also, underneath in front of her udders is hard. HMMMM. I will give it a few more days maybe and see. I don't know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are 110% positive on her breeding date and there was NO WAY EVER she was exposed to a buck after that then I would induce her. Some breeders will have whats needed to induce you can ask or you will need to get a vet to come out and do it. 

have you tried feeling inside to see if her cervix is open? has she been in labor at all?


----------



## trose (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, I am pretty positive on her breeding date. She has only ever been exposed to that buck and not another after I bred her last. It took 6 cycles to get her pregnant. I actually didn't think that she was and then whammo!!! she looked pregnant. I was excited and bought what I would need and couldn't wait until the beginning of July to see those little ones. Now, the fun has wore off. 
I will ask a couple of friends here that breed and see if they could help me find a vet that works with livestock. We have one but she is soo hard to contact. We got both of our goats tested for Johnnes and one for CAE and need the results and I can't get ahold of her.
Well, thank you. I will see about inducing her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...if you are absolutely sure of the due date......it is getting to a period to where it is dangerous for momma and babies.... the kids are growing in there... the longer past the Due date ...the more they grow....in which a Cesarian section will be the only option to get them out and the cost will be alot more in the long run......  I agree...Get her induced... but be absolutely sure on the Due date.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

There is also a chance of false pregnancy going on here.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stacey, If it is false pregnancy am I right that there would be no harm in inducing? It might make her go into heat but wouldn't harm her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Correct it won't harm her to give lutalyce (sp?) if false pregnancy.


----------



## trose (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, my friend came over and checked her out and she probably isn't even pregnant. She said that she could be in early pregnancy by the way she feels, but that is impossible since I only bred her to my friends buck the beginning of Feb. My other friend that told me that she was pregnant, saw something move on her right side, checked her tail ligaments, ect... and it seemed she was and her body even looks like she is close to labor. Oh well. 
:shrug: 
Thank you for all of your help. Have a great week.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep us posted on what happens


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well like I said she could have had a false pregnancy which will give all the signs of pregnancy even udder development but you won't get kids 

Can you post a picture of just her pooch and one of her whole rear (udder included)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a ultra sound ...then you will know one way or another... :thumb:


----------



## trose (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't post a picture right now, because my hubby isn't here and he knows how to do all of that. As far as the ultrasound, I don't think that we can afford that. Thank you though.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Any new developements? You can't come here and ask questions then disappear!  You have us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes hopefully everything is ok!


----------

